# 1987 Maxima. Fuel Temp Sensor. need help please!!!



## Guest (Jan 1, 2004)

I am working on my wife's 87 maxima, and have discovered after a self diagnosis that I have an issue with the fuel temperature sensor. I go to find the sensor, and discover that the sensors wire leads 
are missing at the sensor. I need to replace it, but i cant find the connector it connects to. I need to know where the connector comes from, and how many conductors is it. 

ANYONE AT ALL KNOW AN ANSWER??? I NEED HELP ASAP!!!!

you can email me at [email protected]


----------

